# [Desktop] Fond d'écran animé (résolu)

## titix

Bonjour à tous,

j'avais vu il y a un ou deux ans sur mac une application permettant d'animer le fond d'écran du bureau.

Une animation très light, réalisant un zoom très lent sur l'image tout en ce déplacant. Il me semble que le fond d'écran fourni représentais une plage.

Existe-t-il un projet similaire sous linux ?

Merci à vous  :Smile: 

----------

## gulivert

Ben E17 c'est le faire, de quelle manière je sais pas trop, j'ai pas étudié la question....

----------

## Dais

C'est pas encore au point pour e17: le rendu est software, donc ton cpu est à 100% constamment

----------

## Trevoke

Il me semble que KDE a quelque chose comme ca, mais la derniere fois que je l'ai utilise c'etait y a 8-9 mois lol  :Smile: 

----------

## spider312

si tu as xscreensaver, va dans 

```
/usr/lib/xscreensaver
```

 et lance un des exe avec en argument -root 

```
./anemone -root
```

ça marche aussi pour mplayer  :Very Happy: 

```
-rootwin

 Joue le film dans la fenetre root (le fond du bureau) au lieu d'en ouvrir une

 nouvelle.  Cette option ne fonctionne qu'avec les pilotes x11,  xv,  xmga  et

 xvidix.
```

----------

## titix

Waw ça déchire  :Wink: 

Mon fluxbox va plus s'ennuyer.

Mais une application native pour faire celà serai pas mal, je vais étudier la question et éventuellement mettre à contribution mes petites connaissances en C++ dans ce sens.

Merci à vous.

----------

## bosozoku

Cool le -rootwin  :Smile: 

----------

## fb99

je trouve aussi pour le --ootwin, mais est-ce que c'est possible que la fenêtre mplayer apparaisse devant les icones d'idesktop ?? et non derrière

----------

## bosozoku

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> je trouve aussi pour le --ootwin, mais est-ce que c'est possible que la fenêtre mplayer apparaisse devant les icones d'idesktop ?? et non derrière

 

Bah non (enfin pas avec rootwin) puisqu'elle est mise en arriere plan.

----------

## Enlight

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Cool le -rootwin 

 

Dis moi pas qu'c'est pas vrai!!!! J'en révais!!! Le seul truc un peu couillon c'est la transparence par rapport au background... Heureusement que mon wm me permet de supporter les fenetres sasn bordures!!!  :Very Happy:  Par contre pour la console c'est pas gagné la transparence est tout de meme par rapport au fond d'écran

----------

## gulivert

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *bosozoku wrote:*   Cool le -rootwin  
> 
> Dis moi pas qu'c'est pas vrai!!!! J'en révais!!! Le seul truc un peu couillon c'est la transparence par rapport au background... Heureusement que mon wm me permet de supporter les fenetres sasn bordures!!!  Par contre pour la console c'est pas gagné la transparence est tout de meme par rapport au fond d'écran

 

POur la transprence, xcompmgr et transset son tes amis  :Wink:  Utilises le driver x11 pour mplayer et ça ROOOXXX

----------

## Enlight

Ben aucun pb pour utiliser glx et xcompmgr + transset, mais les textes deviennent également transparents... :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mic006fr

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Ben aucun pb pour utiliser glx et xcompmgr + transset, mais les textes deviennent également transparents...

 

Je suis d'accord, tout le problème est là.

Pour l'instant, les applis transparentes, ce n'est pas le fond qui est transparent, mais la fenêtre toute entière... du coup plus tu veux voir le fond, moins tu vois le texte  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## geekounet

Chez moi, Composite plante (X redémarre) quand j'utilise de l'opengl ou que je joue une vidéo. J'ai une CG nvidia et j'ai bien toutes les options dans mon xorg.conf (et sur mon p3 ça rame pas mal quand même)

Mais c pas trop grave, je le désactive quand j'en ai besoin.

----------

## bosozoku

Oué enfin tout ça pour dire que mac est quand même sacrément en avance sur le plan eye candy...

----------

## mic006fr

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Oué enfin tout ça pour dire que mac est quand même sacrément en avance sur le plan eye candy...

 

Oh le vilain troll  :Twisted Evil: 

Sur la souris par contre ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bosozoku

Oui bon la souris... ^^

Non sérieusement c'est pas un troll mais faut l'avouer quand même. Je dis pas que mac est mieux, mais sur ce point la, si  :Smile:  (enfin y ont pas encore fvwm héhé)

----------

## spider312

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Oué enfin tout ça pour dire que mac est quand même sacrément en avance sur le plan eye candy...

 euh, sans vouloir être méchant, c'est linux (enfin le serveur X quoi) qui est serieusement à la bourre, les effets de transparence super fluides, je les avais sous Win2k ... (bien au delas de ce qu'on a actuellement sous xorg, mais évidement, ça dépendait des applis ...)

----------

## nuts

faut aps cracher sur X comme ca. c est un projet enorme et niveau gestion d affichage, y a pas plus complet. la transparence appasrait seulement maintenant que pour satisfaire une besoin d esthetisme.

edit, meme sous windows maintenant avec .net pour gerer de la transparence, plaus c est clair moins on voit la fenetre y compris les police

----------

## spider312

je crache pas dessus, c'est se cacher la vérité que de penser que l'interface de windows est pas en avance sur celle de linux (sur certains points en tout cas), je ne fais que constater un fait ...

----------

## nuts

je dis pas pour la prochaine interface du prochain windows, mais meme celui d xp, il a rien d extraordinaire et crois moi X n a riena envier. et puis de toute facon, ca ne foncitonne pas pareil. y a pas de serveur ni client sous windows

----------

## Dais

Oubliez pas que ce qui a fait prendre autant de retard à X, c'est bien l'équipe de XFree qui ne faisait plus grand chose côté ajout de features .. d'où (entre autres) l'apparition de Xorg

----------

## spider312

 *nuts wrote:*   

> je dis pas pour la prochaine interface du prochain windows, mais meme celui d xp, il a rien d extraordinaire et crois moi X n a riena envier. et puis de toute facon, ca ne foncitonne pas pareil. y a pas de serveur ni client sous windows

 Bien sur que c'est incomparable, le mode de fonctionnement de X lui donne une énnorme puissance à la base, mais là je te parle de transparence, qui bizarement est mieux gérée sur un windows vieux de bientôt 6 ans que sur le dernier xorg qui vient de sortir, et ce même avec une carte noname, alors qu'Xorg en chie sur des cartes non-NVidia, y'a un retard technique évident, surement dû au fait que les devellopeurs d'xorg veulent faire ça proprement contrairement à ceux de windows, mais le retard est indéniable ! c'est pas en cherchant des excuses à xorg qu'on fera avancer le débat ...

----------

## nuts

 *spider312 wrote:*   

>  *nuts wrote:*   je dis pas pour la prochaine interface du prochain windows, mais meme celui d xp, il a rien d extraordinaire et crois moi X n a riena envier. et puis de toute facon, ca ne foncitonne pas pareil. y a pas de serveur ni client sous windows Bien sur que c'est incomparable, le mode de fonctionnement de X lui donne une énnorme puissance à la base, mais là je te parle de transparence, qui bizarement est mieux gérée sur un windows vieux de bientôt 6 ans que sur le dernier xorg qui vient de sortir, et ce même avec une carte noname, alors qu'Xorg en chie sur des cartes non-NVidia, y'a un retard technique évident, surement dû au fait que les devellopeurs d'xorg veulent faire ça proprement contrairement à ceux de windows, mais le retard est indéniable ! c'est pas en cherchant des excuses à xorg qu'on fera avancer le débat ...

 

ya  6 ans sous win une fenetre transparente ramer bien. et sans pilote et sans transparence, faire defiler des page web ou deplacer une fenetre rame sous windows. c est pas que c est mieux gerer, c est juste maintenant mieux integrer et qu on a le mathos pour pouvoir l utiliser. si ce n est l integration alors y a pas de reel avance.

manque plus que sous ton nux tu dans ton gnome ou kde ou autre une option pour utiliser la transparence de facon plus souple sans a utiliser 2 petit prog a la main et encore configurer ton fichier d'X. ca manque cruellement de fondement tes replies.

----------

## spider312

 *nuts wrote:*   

> ca manque cruellement de fondement tes replies.

 ah bon bah j'arrete alors, puisque tu ne sais pas reconnaitre un fait ...

----------

## Trevoke

nuts, je veux pas etre mechant mais il a raison spider... Le fait est que tu peux vraiment pas comparer X et l'interface graphique de windows, vu que l'interface graphique fait partie integrale de l'OS et que donc, tout betement, ca peut etre utilise de facon plus simple (avec des valeurs absolues plutot que des variables par exemple), ce qui rend les applications plus rapides. Ceci dit, les DLL de Windows font un tres bon boulot et DirectX par exemple est relativement fantastique  :Smile: 

X approche petit a petit mais meme quand ils pourront faire la meme chose, ca ne sera pas comparable..

----------

## Dais

nuts, tes messages sont difficiles à lire, fais un effort s'il te plaît.

----------

## bosozoku

Oups j'ai lancé un troll...

Bon attention on parle bien du serveur d'affichage et pas des bureaux ! Donc pour répondre à nuts et pour parler de la transparence ou encore du fond d'écran animé je suis désolé mais Xorg est à la bourre (je doute pas qu'ils vont se rattrapper mais c'est sur qu'il faut le temps...).

Heu j'ai jamais pu tester de transparence sur windows car j'y touche pas suffisament souvent pour bidouiller ça mais d'après ce que je lis ya pas photo ! Faut pas raconter n'importe quoi sur xorg, son architecture est formidable mais la gestion de la transparence est minable (pour l'instant). Oui j'ai pas de nvidia...

Bon après je suis pas assez pointu sur ce domaine pour bien argumenté donc me poussez pas trop loin  :Smile: 

----------

## nuts

maus un fait de quoi, tu cherche a comparer ce qui n est pas comparable en tout point

----------

## Dais

nuts, s'il te plaît, tes messages ....

----------

